# hello from a newb with a million questions.



## ushdog (Mar 20, 2011)

Hello im mike from manchester.

I want to saythankyou for all the info ive been reading threw allot of the treads and there is a load of good info in them and everyone seems really helpful.

Firstly I recently bought some weights 4 dumbells and apull up bar. I have 50kg in total. I was swondering if this would be enough to get me started before joining a new gym at a later date. Or maybe buying more weights and a bench at a later date.

I am 23 6'1 and 14 stone and really out of shape. I wil post some pics laterthis week so i can track my progress.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Welcome to the site mate


----------



## Flex (Mar 1, 2011)

Your in the right place for advice Ushdog, I can't train in the house or the garage because im not in the right frame of mind. The phone rings, my wife brings me a coffee, too may distractions, the gym I use is just about empty before 1200 most days so loads of toys to use and no distractions I need to focus.


----------



## Flex Appeal (Mar 15, 2011)

Welcome to the site, I'm a newbie to and they dont bite lol!

F xx


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Flex Appeal said:


> Welcome to the site, I'm a newbie to and they dont bite lol!
> 
> F xx


Well some of us don't lol

Welcome to the board matey!!!


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

welcome mate

get those 50kg moving pal, anything is a good starter


----------



## ushdog (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks for all the quick responses guys. Would it be ok if i bloged my diet intake on here for around 5 daysso that people can help me tweak my diet untill it is a decent one.


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hey bud 

check out the stickyd thread in beginers section..


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

:welcome: mate.

You can do a lot with what you've got and some bodyweight exercises as well.

Make sure you learn the proper technique before you start, check out some vids on youtube that'll show ya exactly how to perform the exercises.


----------



## ushdog (Mar 20, 2011)

Well today wasnt the best of starts tbh.I didnt plan well enough ahead i was origionally going to try and ue a low card diet but due to me not planning ahead i ended up eating carbs at the worst possible time.

This is how my diet went today.

10.am 3 scrambled eggs and 2 pieces of bacon.

11.30 am protein drink

3p.m 2 fillets of cod and broccoli

7p.m chicken breast on wholemeal bread.(2 slices)

I also worked out my biceps today i did bicept curls 3 sets of ten.and alturnate hammer curl 3 sets of ten.

Close-Grip EZ Bar Curl 3 sets of ten. I also went for a walk for 45 mins as cardio and baught a note pad to note down the amount of weight i could lift.


----------



## ushdog (Mar 20, 2011)

Evening guys well here is day two. After ivedone a week of this it should give me a good idea of areas to improove and im sure afew people will chip in.

Diet today

12 noon 3 poached eggs on 2 wholemeal bread.

3p.m protein drink

5 p.m 2 chicken fajitas

7pm work out.

9.pm 2 chicken breasts and a can of tinned tomatoes

today i workout my cest i used This routine i found on youtube.


----------



## Jez (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi Mike

Preparing for heavy lifting first is important, develop 3 key areas:

1 joint flexibility

2 the tendons through AA training

3 the core

doing this will better prepare you for heavy lifting. Anatomical adaption(AA) lasts for 6-12 weeks which will create a foundation for more difficult training to follow. The best training for this phase is circuit training 2-3 times a week 40% of 1 rep max progressing up to 70% 1 rep max, 3 sets of 12-15 reps progressing to 4 sets around 7-9 exercises with 60-90 seconds rest between stations and 2-3 minutes rest between each circuit. Ensure a good warm up, cool down and stretching to finish. If in doubt seek advice from a fitness professional. This will prepare you nicely for the hypertrophy phase. The best way to find out if the weights are enough is to try them out.


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

That diet sucks

I reckon I could eat your whole days food in one sitting

9pm to noon with no food!!!!!!!!!!!! No food no grow my friend


----------



## ushdog (Mar 20, 2011)

how about the same diet + 3 protein shakes throughout the day? I'm just thinking if i eat allot more i will put on fat mainly and not muscle.


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Shakes are not a meal replacement they should be supplementing..

Eating the right foods will not make you fat

5/6 small meals a day should be your target with high protein enough carbs and some good fats ielive oil,flaxseed oil

The shakes are there to add to this

Example being shake with some oats in the morning then a shake an hour before training then a quick release shake after gym then maybe a casien shake before bed..


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

franki3 said:


> That diet sucks
> 
> I reckon I could eat your whole days food in one sitting
> 
> 9pm to noon with no food!!!!!!!!!!!! No food no grow my friend


AND MORE FRANKI lol. So all you are doing is push up for your chest, main chest exercise is bench press mate. Dont think all he does on that video is push ups, i reckon the bits you dont see on the video he is bench pressing before he does press ups, dont rely on just press ups for chest. plus your food intake is poor mate....look in the diet and nutrition section mate..


----------



## ushdog (Mar 20, 2011)

Rite day 3 and i have managed to eat more.

9a.m 3 poached eggs on 2 toast.

10.30 am protein shake

12. Steak and chopped tomatoes.

3 p.m Protein shake

6.pm Steak and chopped tomatoes

8.pm protein shake.

Alto today i trained my back i did 30 wide grip pullups 6 sets of 5.

Barbell pull over 3 sets of ten

dumbell row sets of ten

I will try to add afew more meals tomoro instead of all the shakes.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Any reason why you ain't deadlifting ?


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

ushdog said:


> Alto today i trained my back i did 30 wide grip pullups 6 sets of 5.


.... thats good going for a beginner, especially wide grips!

how about some deads? i.e deadlifthing, in your back days. your diets looking a little better today too.


----------



## ushdog (Mar 20, 2011)

Thank You for all the replies and help you have all given me so far. Next week i will try some dead lifts too. So do all the other exercises as well as some dead lifts? I wasn't sure i would get the technique rite on my own but there are lots of videos on youtube so i should be ok.

Mymain goal is to put on some mass but do it as cleanly as possible.

It sounds daft too but i feel miles better even tho ive only been doing it for 3 days and i havent sorted it all out propelry yet.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

welcome mate


----------



## ushdog (Mar 20, 2011)

day 4

9.am 3 poached eggs on 3 toast ( i felt like a fatty but figured i should be eating more than at the beginning of the week.?

11.30 protein drink

1 p.m 2 poached eggs on toast

4 pm protein drink

5.30 work out

7. steak and scrambled eggs ( 2 eggs)

9. protein drink

Today i trained my shoulders. I did standing shoulder press 3 sets of ten reps , Lateral Raises 3 sets of ten reps and reverse flys 3 sets of ten reps.

I have also ordered a skipping rope to up my cardio so hopefully i wont gain much fat.


----------



## ushdog (Mar 20, 2011)

more like 7 but this isnt usual for me i only usually have them in the mornings. whats wrong with having whole eggs btw?


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Spot on fleg, but i would have chicken with sweet tatoe for lunch. I wouldnt have too much toast either. Your having 4 in a day.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I have eggs too, but too much yolk could give you high clorestral ( i spelt it wrong) for lunch i would defo leave to eggs and have a proper solid meal. By all mean boil the eggs and eat em through the day cause thats what i do.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Ive just noticed you aint eating nothing from 1-7. 6 hours without no grub, you defo need something in between. Come to think mate thats not a good diet either. Look in the diet section bud.


----------



## ushdog (Mar 20, 2011)

cheers london u have been a massivehelp already. if i swaped the lunch for a salad and chicken and added a salad to the main meal would that not been a half decent diet? And maybe added one more solid meal. I have a soucre of protein in my breakfast with the eggs and i would have a good one with chicken and stake and eggs has lots of protein in. Once i build up my apitite i will cut down on the shakes and start adding a couple more small high protein meals.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Aim for 5/6 small meals a day, each meal should have protein, carbs and good fats in. We all have different goals. Try to aim for no less than 40g protein per meal. Thats what i aim for anyway, my carbs and fats are moderate. How much do you weigh mate, and are you after the so called bodybuilders look. Its easy for me to say what to eat but that all depends on what your aiming for bodywise. If ya need more help ush pm me anytime dude.


----------



## ushdog (Mar 20, 2011)

hey im 14 stone and m 6'1. i just want to get in half decent shape and loose some body fat. I would be really happy if i could get to around 14/12 - 15 stone with low body fat.

Do i need carbs in every meal? i was thinkign that if i kept them low especiall later in the day i would be less likley to put on fat. Ive jsut beenloking at the progress threads and yours and crazy cals transformations look great. If i could achieve half of that you two have i would be reall happy. How long have you been training for london?


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Ok i will say what i do in my diet. I have never ever counted my carbs, fats and calories. I only ever count my protein and this seems to work for me. I dont know how many calories i eat but i know it aint high. This is the same for my carbs. I reckon my carbs now around 100-200g and thats a guess. It works for me cause i eat healthy and i know what to eat. I have been training for 4-5 years mate. I havent put much weight on since then but my body has changed big time. I personally live for my training, im also a fussy eater too lol. Do some cardio too mate, i have been waking up and going gym @ 6:30am for my cardio on empty stomach for 6-8 weeks. Since i have been doing morning cardio with abs i have lost around 10lbs. I always wanna stay lean 24/7 and thats why i dont eat big with moderate carbs


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Eat healthy

Eat frequently

Train 2-3 x a week

Train HARD

Lift as heavy as poss for 8 reps

High protein

Mod carbs

Low fats

Cardio 3 x a week for 30 mins

REST REST REST


----------



## ushdog (Mar 20, 2011)

Whats the deal with drinking? is once a week of and try to mainly drink diet coke and a mixer instead of beer?

Also regarding cheat meals once a week ok as lng as the rest of the week is erfect? Alhough from my diet it atm it probably looks like every day is a cheat meal ha.


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

It depends wot your after cheat meals are ok occasionally and a drink once in a while won't hurt

But both will slow down wot your trying to achieve!!!

I maybe have one cheat meal a week and don't really drink!!

BUT THATS WHY I'M BUFF!!!!!!


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

We all have a cheat meal mate, I couldn't tell you about drinking cause I NEVER drink or smoke. Franki said he's buff lol. There is a word for me and that's called "UNIQUE" lol


----------



## ushdog (Mar 20, 2011)

New proposed diet. Rite after geting abit of a hammering frmy diet i have come up with a new one hopefully u can tell me if its any good.

glutamine then 30 mins morning cardio.

meal 1:

70g oats

banana

2 scoops myofusion and a tablespoon udos.

a mulitvitamin tablet and 2000mg of vitamin c

meal 2:

chicken breast and 200 jacket potato

meal 3 same as 2.

meal 4;

tin of tuna one scoop of scoop of myofusion,

5 oatcakes and 2 rings of pineapple

plus 25g of walnuts

meal 5

2 scoops of myofusion with tablesppoon of udos

before bed

3 egg omlette and a scoop of myofusion

a multivitamin and 2000mf of vitamin c


----------



## ushdog (Mar 20, 2011)

ok then if i sub that for whey then how is the diet?


----------



## ushdog (Mar 20, 2011)

bump .......


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Read 3.9  lol

Muscle Chat Bodybuilding Forum - Fitness and Sports Nutrition Terms and Conditions


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Diet seems ok tho bud.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

TheCrazyCal said:


> hey bud
> 
> check out the stickyd thread in beginers section..


i second that..


----------

